
100 Years – The Movie You Will Never See - calvin
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/100_Years_(film)
======
anonu
Sounds more like "performance art" than a movie, at least from today's
perspective.

------
cannonedhamster
So a film that won't be playable in 100 years due to bit rot, unplayable
formatting, or long forgotten DRM. Nevermind if the company will even exist in
5 years much less 100.

------
tcbawo
Maybe they'll sell a golden DVD for millions of dollars à la the Wu Tang clan
did with their album, "Once Upon a Time in Shaolin".

------
inputError
can't wait

